# Clausing Model #111 Mk 3 - Comments Please



## oldmachinegary (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm thinking about buying a Clausing Model 111 which I think is a Mk3 - shipped 9/24/43 (12" swing and 46" bed).  It looks to be in very good shape having been owned by a machinist and stored in his son's barn, well oiled for about 30 years.  Is this a machine I should avoid?  Any features that should make me pass on it?  It looks like a light to  medium duty machine.  There is a large, clutch handle for the main spindle and a smaller star type wheel for the cross feed.  I don't really want something this old but if it is a reliable design, I can live with it - it's in good shape.  Asking price is $1000 with quite a bit of tooling.
Thank you.
oldmachinegary :thinking:


----------



## rock_breaker (Sep 25, 2014)

I inherited a 100 MK3 that had been modified to eliminate the clutch, not sure if my father removed the clutch or it was modified before his ownership.
This machine, under my fathers guidence led to my interest in machine work. 
The machine you are looking at if in good condition should be excellent for hobby work. If you decide to pass on it please advise of it's location as I would be interested.
There is a company that supplies parts, and many machine tools will work on it. It is easy to maintain and adjust if necessary. It should have lubrication ports on the head stock that have allen head set screws in them to keep the dirt out. There are two lubrication points in the headstock, mine has a set screw in the pulley assembly bushings and the second is on the back gear shaft to accomodate those bushings. Obviously there are other points like all lathes but  the ones I pointed out can be easily overlooked.
There is a mannual available by the Atlas Press Company that is I believe more comprehensive than "How To Run a Lathe" by South Bend Lathe Works.
My one complaint about my machine is the adjustment dials are small thus harder for old eyes to read. Beyond that I believe it will compare favorably to most machines it's size.

Have a good day

Ray


----------



## COMachinist (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi 
I also have the 100 series 12x36 and I love my little lathe. It will do anything I need, and it does a good job. It is note a metal hog and it is sometimes hard to find some parts. I have learned to take care of it and not push it to hard after all it is 71 years old so be kind. The lathe is piece of American history. It could have made part to defeat the Nazis, Japan and maybe the North Korean Commies. It could have been used to make any number historical parts that made America Great. Plus it wont put money in the Chinese pockets. As far as the dials I made a set of 1.5 inch dial for it and now I can read down to .0005" with my 65 year old eyes. I have never been happier with a piece of equipment for my hobby shop. Oh buy the way I working with Graham Meek on a auto threading clutch for the 100 Series. Read this look at the video.http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/22742-Anyone-tried-this

Good look
CH


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 26, 2014)

Gary,

The company that I assume Tom was referring to is named Clausing, although technically it is Atlas (who bought Clausing around 1950).  There is a manual in Downloads on the 100 Series.  But I am not certain of its vintage.  I know that the 100 Series went through at least 3 revisions.  And after Atlas bought Clausing, they changed the 100 model numbers, but I can't recall for sure to what, maybe 4900.


----------



## oldmachinegary (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the comments and tips on the Clausing.  I especially appreciate the lube point locations that I would have missed.   Looks like I'm going to buy it and get to know its operation.  Lot's to learn.
Thanks again
Oldmachinegary )


----------



## 34_40 (Sep 28, 2014)

Sorry if I'm a bit late in replying..  I have a 108 Clausing, just a bit older than the one you're looking at.  I whole heartedly agree with all that has been written above!  

The first model from Atlas that was the 100 series was the 4800.  But some parts from the 4900 will fit if you need spmething.


----------

